# What temp does cotton scorch?



## SCHOOMONEY (Dec 7, 2009)

What temp and how long before cotton scorches? Thanks.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I have pressed at 400f for 30 seconds with no problems but then there are others that say it will scorch it depends on the make off your press..


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I would recommend that you cover the design you are pressing with a teflon sheet, if possible, to NOT find out the answer to that question. I've used the time/temp mentioned above and sometimes have had no problems. Now I use a teflon sheet on everything so I don't have to find out about the oops.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

well I have never used teflon sheet I just press.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

SCHOOMONEY said:


> What temp and how long before cotton scorches? Thanks.



There's literally dozens of scenarios that come into play in trying to answer this question.

Why don't you tell us of your unique circumstances so we can come up with an accurate answer. Heat press or iron? Cotton what; sheer tee or heavyweight hoodie? What are you heating; transfers, platisol, patches?


----------



## SCHOOMONEY (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you for the replies. I will most likely heat press only 5.5 to 6.0 oz, 100% cotton t-shirts. I will be applying plastisol at 375 F for 7 seconds.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

SCHOOMONEY said:


> Thank you for the replies. I will most likely heat press only 5.5 to 6.0 oz, 100% cotton t-shirts. I will be applying plastisol at 375 F for 7 seconds.


Then I wouldn't worry about scorching. It would have to be in the press more like a minute plus before you have to worry about scorching.


----------



## puzzleswithout (Jun 2, 2010)

splathead said:


> Then I wouldn't worry about scorching. It would have to be in the press more like a minute plus before you have to worry about scorching.


We are getting scorch marks on colored shirts even when pressing for 15 seconds AND using a Teflon sheet.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

puzzleswithout said:


> We are getting scorch marks on colored shirts even when pressing for 15 seconds AND using a Teflon sheet.


Are you sure it's scorching or is it the normal discoloration colored shirts get when heat is applied.

Highly doubtful colored shirts scorch to the point where you can even tell.

Does it go away when the shirt cools or is washed?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Depending upon pressure and moisture content it could be anywhere from 450-500 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

A 7 month old thread.

Not cotton but polyester cotton blends. I have shirts scorched under 400F settings. Not my press but it is a branded press. I was told that the portion of the shirt was placed over an area without teflon(the old teflon was short for the press). However, not realy sure if it is a case of discoloration but it seems scorched.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah, it's an old thread but the question comes up a lot.


----------



## MOSTTX13 (Oct 9, 2018)

So I just did my first sublimation job using SG400 Garment decorator for cotton, I did about 135 shirts and with the Chromablast HD cotton ink and paper, it says it has to be 400 degrees and infprtunatley anything under 90- sec the image does not transfer all the way, even at 90 seconds some of them still peel off portions of the image  I have already replaced over 30 shirts out of pocket plus buying more ink etc, then to top it off the ones that do transfer perfect leaves a huge burn box around the image. I am printing on ice gray ringspun cotton and jerzee dry-blend 50/50 shirts. any suggestions would be amazingly helpful. I can not afford to keep replacing shirts


----------



## Arkelis (Jul 6, 2018)

Try using a silicone cover sheet from stahls


----------

